# The Caad12 Disc At Work



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here it is being raced in a crit recently by Cory Williams (aka Nation's #1 Beast):


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Saw that, 1st race, 1st win. The whole Incycle Team are on CAAD12 Disc this year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Saw that, 1st race, 1st win. The whole Incycle Team are on CAAD12 Disc this year.


Nice! I keep looking for good reviews from cyclists that are riding and racing them outside of the crit environment, but I haven't really been able to find many thus far.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another race and another win. This time the boys on the Caad12s claim 1st and 2nd.

http://youtu.be/Jx_eWqGVqCY


----------

